# Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Delcious



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed every bit of this cigar, from beginning to end. Burn was great, flavor was even better. I was gifted this cigar with about 2 years of a...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Delcious


----------

